# FS:180g glass aquarium drilled +65g sump 6x2x2 SOLD SOLD SOLD!



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Well the title kind of says it all but I'll say it again  I'm selling my 180g aquarium in perfect or near perfect condition with black overflows the holes are drilled for 3/4 bulkheads. I'm saving up for some new rays so i don't want to part out and i'm pretty sticky on the price because it will just sit in my garage until its sold. The stand is super heavy duty and has some nice ikea doors on it (it can be painted any color). The sump is a 65 gallon with dividers that came with my newest aquarium I can give you bioballs with it and some mesh for filtration, oh and ill include some filter socks as well. The pump is a mag drive that does more flow than you need so youll have to put some ball valves inline (I can do the plumbing for you with your money obviously)

asking $800 thats much less than everything is worth for used standards

-tank
-stand
-sump
-pump
-media
-2x 36" T5 lights from charles (built in timers so its not just lights on lights off 3 bulbs in each)
-glass lids
-filter socks
-driftwood
-free plumbing
604-518-0206 *txt anytime
Jason


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jason do you still have those silver dollar?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

hondas3000 said:


> Jason do you still have those silver dollar?


no sorry David they got sold a long time ago they were huuuuge though and laying eggs  I don't remember witch member bought them


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i wish people would have good deals like this up north where i am.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Bump!!!!!



BUZINGA


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> Bump!!!!!
> 
> BUZINGA


So its not really for sale but just another of Sheldon Cooper's classic pranks and practical jokes?


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Great deal!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

bump bump still for sale


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

cmon people  I'm not going to be lowering my price every week like most add's you get what you get and you don't get upset haha


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

yep still up for grabs 

BUMP!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

yep still up for grabs 

BUMP!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

late night bump!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

bump bump bump and away!


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

i like the wood haha wont be seperate sale right xD?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

i may sell the wood separately its a perfect piece for the tank though how much were you thinking


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

BUMP! still no interest in the setup


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

bump dangit bump bump bump


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

i would buy it its a good deal but i already bought one lol

i may bw intrested in the driftwood if you wanna sell it


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

bump bump BUMP!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

omg sell already!! haha bump


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

bump!!!!!!!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

weekend bump!!!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

loooooong weekend bump!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

yep still for sale BUMP!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i cant believe this tank isnt gone yet. if only i could get it here in one piece.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

BUMP! possible interest but we shall see what happens


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

BUMP!!!! cmon weekend take this tank away ):


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

back in the day when the 180G is still an extreme big tank, it took me awhile to find 180G and I spend $1000 for used acrylic tank only and I thought it is cheap back then. Now your price come with everything and cheaper too.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

free bump for a nice tank good luck man!


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

someone will eventually take it. good luck


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

yep bumpin this ad up


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

really taking advantage of all those pages eh!

BUMP!!!


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Not much interest - Might be time for a critical review of price....

Just a thought


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

free bump for a good guy and nice tank


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I will not be lowering the price of the setup I believe its fair. I will however take cash ($600) plus interesting trades worth $200



Fishman21 said:


> Not much interest - Might be time for a critical review of price....
> 
> Just a thought


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

No Worries, I respect your opinion and pricing. Not trying to haggle you down (I'm not in the market right now anyway). Just been looking at how long the tank has been up for sale - the market usually dictates fair value by level of interest and time to purchase - hence my recommendation.

Wishing you all the best for the sale (So here's another bump for you).


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

The only difference with this is the size of the aquarium not everyone can have one this big in there home so im not sure if that totally applies but its a thought



Fishman21 said:


> No Worries, I respect your opinion and pricing. Not trying to haggle you down (I'm not in the market right now anyway). Just been looking at how long the tank has been up for sale - the market usually dictates fair value by level of interest and time to purchase - hence my recommendation.
> 
> Wishing you all the best for the sale (So here's another bump for you).


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Good point. I would have to trade space - get rid of the 90g to take on this one. And spend a few $$$


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Free Bump for nice tank!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

bump chicka bump bump


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello?  bump in the night


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

*bumpo*

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

